# Schoenberg



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

Any recommendations on Schoenberg music?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Some good starting pieces:

Verklarte nacht (string sextet)
String quartets 1 and 2
Wind Quintet
Piano Concerto
Five Pieces for Orchestra - Farben


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I still haven't warmed to Verklate nacht. I guess it's a little too romantic for me. I came to appreciate Schoenberg through the Wind quintet though I hear it's supposed to take a bit of effort. I just thought it sounds like a fascinating musical conversation.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The Piano Music.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Try the Variations for Orchestra Op. 31.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would probably take one piece at a time as Schoenberg's atonal music can be challenging at first listening. Best to read it with the score, that can help.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The two pieces that started me off with Schoenberg were the Piano Concerto and Pierrot Lunaire


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Five Pieces for Orchestra - Farben


That's what got me into Schoenberg. I heard it once, didn't know the title or the composer, but it stayed with me to the degree that 20 years later I heard it and immediately recognized it and was shocked it was Schoenberg.

As for the OP, it depends on what type of music you respond to. I tend to like sound and musical colors, so Farben got me.

If you like big Romantic pieces, you might respond to Gurrelieder. And if you like tone poems, Pelleas und Melessande might hook you in. If you like intensity, the Five Pieces for Orchestra is pretty intense. And an opera fan who likes delving into the weird would like Moses und Aron.

Schoenberg has many phases, and there's probably one piece which will unlock his music.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I second Pierrot lunaire, it is so unique.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd also say check out his Pelleas und Melisande. It's in the late Romantic style, though it is a bit of a dense work.

His two chamber symphonies are also good to start with, imo.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Another suggestion to try the Piano Concerto, particularly the Uchida/Boulez recording.

I found this interview with Pierre-Laurent Aimard on the Piano Concerto very illuminating.

This one with Mitsuko Uchida as well.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone interested in an overview (whether a newbie or not) may like to sample the complete works in chronological order via Spotify. It's about 30 hours long.

https://play.spotify.com/user/ulyss...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The Variations for Orchestra Op. 31 is one of my favorites, and probably a good intro to his later style.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I suppose you can start anywhere. Try these, or not...


----------

